# Women's Bike Camps 2007



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Snowmass w/Marla Streb June 24
http://womensmountainbikecamp.com/coaches_mstreb.php

Madison, WI July 7-8
http://www.madforcs.org/dirtretreat.htm

Sugoi Dirt Series - BC, Utah, Oregon, California, Alberta
http://www.dirtseries.com/

Devine Ride, Rossland BC
June 8-10, Sept. 14-16
http://www.devineride.com


----------



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

Endless Biking, Vancouver B.C.
http://endlessbiking.com/services.html

The Dirt Series also has a camp in WA this year.


----------



## cyberdivachick (Jan 30, 2007)

*Snomass Mountain Bike Camp*

Thanks for posting this! I just signed up! Looks like a total blast! Anyone else in the Los Angeles area planning on going?

Wendy E!


----------



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

Betterride - CO, GA, MD
http://betterride.net/mountainbikeclinicsandcamps.html


----------



## mtbchick (Aug 16, 2004)

*mtbchick women's Intermediate MTB clinic!*

*Hello SoCal Ladies!*

Only 10 participants allowed...

31 March 2007
Saturday
8am - 5pm
Ventura County, Southern California

Gourmet organic food, learn the skills in a female friendly environment, ask questions, video feeedback, go higher! Dream. Reach. Bliss!

Intermediate MTB skills clinic. Taught by the women of mtbchick.com for women only. Overcome obstacles and fears through the systematic approach to learning cycling for women's physiques. Forget powering through- you'll use your grace and develop your balance... We'll take you through fundamentals you didn't know you needed, put you through drills, and then watch you kick a$$ on the trails!

If you have been mountain biking for several years, have already been through a beginner clinic, and want to learn to tackle switchbacks, get fast at cornering and how to ride drops and other cool stuff you didn't know you needed to know... check it out!

If you're tired of hearing "you just pick up your front wheel like this..." or "you just go for it..." then this is the place for you. We will explain each skill in terms you can understand!

Register online

Questions... Please call Tonya 626 993 4383 or email Tonya at mtbchick dot com


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Thought I'd share.... I wrote an article on what to look for in a bike camp for my personal website, and here are the main points. Some of you might find this useful when researching camps.
*
What to look for in a camp:*

* Coaching - are the coaches volunteers, racers or professionally trained coaches? What is their background? Are they trained to teach, or is it a case of good riders who are going to show you what to do? Do they understand different learning styles and know how to break skills down into their sum parts? Or is it, "watch me now you do it" kind of teaching. Does every coach teach the same skills progression? Or are you going to get conflicting information? Ask about the student to coach ratio. Canada has certified mountain biking coaches; there is not an equivalent program in the USA.

* Skills - What exactly will they teach you? Will they give you a list of skills that they teach? How are different ability levels grouped? Look at how the riders that come out of a camp you are interested in ride. Did they learn good form? Also, read the literature carefully.... "we watched (the coach) skid down, it only made me want to try it more" is a direct quote off another camp's web site. Is a camp that thinks skidding is cool or teaches useless/bad technique one you want to go to?

* Atmosphere - some camps are race oriented, some cater to skilled riders, some to beginners, some are really mellow; some offer gourmet food and massage as part of the program. You might want to talk to women who have been to the camp you are thinking of attending to see if it's the right camp for you.

*
Tips for having a great camp or clinic experience:*

* Make sure your bike is is good working order
* Be prepared- if your camp requires that you bring pads, or have flat pedals, be ready to go
* Bring a friend - it's really fun to have a pal, and then you'll have a riding partner with the same experience as you. When you go home you can coach each other!
* Attitude - make sure you are going for the right reasons: to have fun and learn to be a better rider.

*Skills* Here's a list of skills taught at Devine Ride, the camp I have been to. I wouldn't expect a list like this from every camp, but they should at least be able to tell you what they will be teaching.

* Basics: attack/neutral position; dynamic riding, where to look

* Downhill techniques: body position, "descend and bail" dismounts off the rear of the bike;

* Front brake: feathering, one finger control, modulation, descending *very* slowly with NO skidding;

* Skinnies: balance work, teeter totters, "west coast dismount" for skinnies

* Jumps: manuals, wheelie drops, progressions

* Descending stairs; ratcheting; handling transition zones.

* Unweighting skills: front wheel lifts, rear wheel lifts, manual wheel lifts, level wheel lifts; quarter pedal pushes, rear tail whips, bunny hops

* Climbing skills: crouch climb; standing push/pull pedal climb, soft pedal shifting;

* Turns: slalom style turns, foot out( outrigger) turns, high speed cornering with countersteering, switchbacks and tight corners; racheting


----------



## mtbchick (Aug 16, 2004)

*yes!*

Great points from formica... and to answer questions about mtbchick clinics for 2007:

- Coaches: all of our instructors are trained in the mtbchick method with is a progression based method. The method was developed from years of teaching horseback riding, rock climbing, paddling and skiing- on top of years of experience riding and racing. The methods are designed to strip the riders down to nothing, and build from a foundation of safety and balance... *NO GUEST COACHES!*

- What you will learn. Based on the type of clinic and the trails. You will need to look at specific clinic details or contact mtbchick.com. You will also learn other things to make you self sufficient such as basic maintenance and repair, nutrition, yoga and more. Again it varies from clinic to clinic.

-Atmosphere: comfortable and fun for women. an encouraging environment. racers are always welcome, but we focus on riding as lifestyle, and help every woman make steps toward reaching her goals in mountain biking and in life. Gourmet healthy food is just how we eat, so that is what we bring to you!

Thank you!
-tonya


----------



## TreeSaw (Jun 29, 2005)

Just want to let you all know we're having a Women's DH Clinic at Whiteface Mountain (near Lake Placid, NY) on July 6-7th. I will post up the links and all of the specifics within the next week.


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

*Womens Skills Clinic at CDM May 5*

Ladies,

CycleO de Mayo has just confirmed a 4 hour Womens specific Skills clinic during the event Saturday May 5th at Farragut State Park, North Idaho. The Skills clinic will be provided by the Skirtzndirt instructors who have been providing clinics for several years. The CycleO de Mayo is a weekend fun Festival with riding , prizes, bike in movie theater, etc. If interested information / registration can be found at www.lacticacidheads.com

The Womens clinic will go on Saturday Morning from 10:30 AM and finish up in time for the 16 mile singletrack Poker Run.

Advanced Skills ( CO ED) will be provided by John Stamstad, and be offered on the Bernard Mountain Climb and singletrack descent ( which also ties into the poker run for a 46 mile combonation ride)

Feel free to drop me a line with questions,

Happy Trails,

CT


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello-

Just wanted to add that Elk River Touring Center in Slatyfork, WV will once again be offering two Women's Weekends for the '07 season. They will be:

June 14-17 (featuring Trek Pro Sue Haywood)
and
September 13-16

For more info see www.ertc.com or call ERTC at (304)572-3771.

Hoping you all have a great season!


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

*Women's only clinic with Tara Llanes @ Whiteface*

please see updated thread


----------



## mtbchick (Aug 16, 2004)

*Race Clinics for Firestone Santa Ynez Classic*

21-22 April
Women's Race Clinics for XC and DH @ the Firestone Santa Ynez Classic MTB races
register online

Learn race prep, eating, warm ups, ride the race courses.
Saturday XC and Sunday DH
with Cannondale and mtbchick.com
This is great for First Time racers, anyone who wants an edge on the competition, and you!

These clinics are FREE courtesy of Cannondale! Instructors are trained in the mtbchick.com method for women, are USAC Certified Licensed Professional Coaches and women!

Provided:
+ instruction
+ organic lunch
+ schwag
+ equipment if necessary (please reserve)
+ inspiration, motivation and a great time!


----------



## mtbchick (Aug 16, 2004)

*Mountain Bike with Mom!*

Join the mtbchick.com team for a wonderful alternative to the typical Mother's Day on May 13th!

Baked goods by Urth Caffe in Santa Monica!

please pre-register

at lovely Malibu Creek State Park! in Calabasas!

MTB with Mom- bring Mom, grandma, daughter, friend, sister... out to give mountain biking a try!

*Brief Description: *Mountain Bike with Mom! 
Mother's Day MTB Clinic,. Ride + Brunch!Have you always wanted to take your daughter mountain biking? Or has your mom never been on a mountain bike before? Maybe you and mom would like to try mountain biking for the first time, or you and mum ride all the time, but you want to share a Special Mother's Day! *Age range:* 8 years old and up. (NO! you're NEVER too old!) 
*Fees: *$50.00/person 
Online Reg. Closes: May 12, 2007 11:59 PM Pacific Time 
*Schedule: *
8:30 am- registration and equipment set-up 
9:00am- Introduction 
9:15am- Beginners and First Timers Basic Skills. Seasoned riders learn 1 new, fun skill. 
9:45 am- Break, fuel up. 
10:00 am- Ride. 
11:30 am- Return to Brunch! 
*After Brunch,* mini clinics, road bike demos, gentle yoga and stretching, foot massages. 
*Brunch:* Plenty for vegans, vegetarians and those with no restrictions. Juice, espresso drinks, coffee, tea, water. Cooked on-site: French Toast, breakfast meat. Salads, cut fruit, potato tortilla, baked goods, menu to be released soon! 
*Demos:* Bikes available by Cannondale. Demo the Rush Feminine mountain bike. Road bike demos incude the Synapse Feminine. 
*If you need Equipment:* We have all the equipment you need, BUT please let us know if you need equipment.

While the focus will be on Mother's Day and women riding together- First timers and beginners will learn the basics- braking, shifting, position, how to enjoy mountain biking. Seasoned riders will have the chance to learn a fun new skill. This is a great intro to mountain biking and will prepare first timers for the mtbchick.com 2 day clinic. The day will also include information about cycling and mountain biking equipment, optional road bike demos, and a selection of mini clinics including how to change a flat tire. 
Brought to you in part by Cannondale, FEEL IT. Get Out & Pedal with Cannondale!


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

mtbchick said:


> 21-22 April
> Women's Race Clinics for XC and DH @ the Firestone Santa Ynez Classic MTB races
> register online
> 
> ...


Any DH clinics scheduled near the Firestone race weekend? I'd love to attend, but I live a ways away and can't make two seperate weekend trips up there.


----------



## breck singletrack (Apr 24, 2007)

*Colorado and Wyoming Womens Clinics*

Check www.ripstoke.com for their list of mountain bike clinics for women.

They are working with Babes in the Backcountry and have Cristina Begy and a few other luminaries on their roster. All their clinics seem to be in colorado, wyoming, and Hawaii!!!!
one of the guys that runs it used to be the director at Dirt camp! so they have been at it for a long time.

aloha...


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

updated 4-25-07


downhill mike said:


> O.k. things are finally set for Friday July 6th and Saturday July 7th for Tara Llanes women's only dh clinic at Whiteface Mountain Downhill Park operated by High Peaks Cyclery.
> 
> Both 1 day clinics will be limited to 20 women per day. I will update our web site as spots fill up.
> 
> ...


----------



## BettyGoHard.Com (May 3, 2007)

*Bettygohard.com All Girl Mountain Bike Experiences Rossland BC*

Hi girls,

When you are done honing your skills come riding with bettygohard.com. We offer trips for women to come out and explore new trails and meet new friends. No coaching just riding and having fun!

Our Goal is to create an experience with no expectations or boundaries; bringing girls with a passion for their sport together inspiring, motivating and developing lifelong connections.

We cater to all levels of downhill riding;

3 Day Camps
Intermediate to advanced rider. 
Have at least 1 year experience with mountain biking and want to explore new terrain and push your comfort levels. What you'll be riding Downhill Singletrack and lots of it! 
Three days of non-stop shuttling - we'll ride till the wheels fall off!!! Explore the diverse trails of Rossland: it's steep, it's bumpy, it's technical, it's smooth&#8230;Non-stop flowing trails with a little bit of everything! 'Keep it Rubber side down.'

4 Day Camp
Beginner to intermediate rider
Have done a little bit of riding, you want to build confidence in the steeper more technical terrain. Would like to explore some new terrain and experience the fun of riding with girls at the same level. A mixture of trails from fast and flowing to tight and technical - all aspects will be investigated. Steeps, skinnys, downhill, cross-hill whatever the girls are after. We will choose the trails to suit the group.

The camps are all inclusive all you need is your bike and your gear. We will provide the accommodation, daily shuttles, food, bevies and more.

Check out www.bettygohard.com for more information and to sign up - only 12 spaces available per camp.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

Tara Llanes!!!!! OMG.....Greeeoooww.....can I come and be like a water boy or something???


----------



## Sambolina (May 15, 2007)

I am new here. Cool Clinics. Are there any one or two day clinics planned for the California area? I have missed most of the local ones.


----------



## mtb_mud_honey (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for providing this excellent check list formica.

Coaches with the Dirt Series are CMIC trained and certified and also have current first aid training. Our typical camp format is a two-day clinic, each day with skill sessions in the morning and instructional rides in the afternoon. The focus is on improving your skills and we cover everything that formica has listed.

As Wylie posted, there are still a few spots left for the upcoming Bellingham camp, also for Hood River and Bend.

Cheers!
Penny D


----------



## breck singletrack (Apr 24, 2007)

*camp info and coaching requirements*

Aloha,
there has been a lot of entry into the mountain bike instruction business in the last 5-10 years. There are literally dozens of racers with results who see an opportunity to make a few extra dollars, but have no actual teaching experience.

Please be wary of this.

visit www.ripstoke.com to see an exhaustive list of what we teach in our clinics and meet the world champion and other amazing women we have running our womens programs. There are still some spots available for the june and july clinics.

All of our coaches are trained with the Trail Skills Method of mountain bike instruction. This method started over 10 years ago as many of our instructors worked for the first ever mountain bike instructional companyirt Camp, back in the 90's. 
We as a company have added dozens of steps and added many free ride, trail focused skills that go way beyond a few race focused tips.

have a great day and get out and ride.
Ripstoke leaders:thumbsup: 
https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

For Ontario area riders, there's a women's MTB clinic at Hilton Falls put on my WoW on July 8th '07. I got my gf and her friend to sign up!

www.wizardofwheels.com


----------



## madisongrrl (Dec 8, 2006)

http://www.madforcs.org/dirtretreat.htm


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

*Elk River's September Women's Weekend*

Hello All-

Just wanted to post that Elk River Touring Center in Slatyfork, WV still has spots available for our September weekend (Sept. 13-16). You can get more info at:

http://www.ertc.com/womens_stc.cfm

Sign up with a friend (or several friends!) and you each receive 10% off!


----------



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

*Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic & Expo*

The Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic and Expo has already passed for the 2007 season, but look for us again in 2008. The clinic and expo are held at Brown County State Park, located in Nashville, Indiana.

Clinic participants range from Beginner through Advanced and are taught by some of the best female riders in the Midwest. This year our instructors included several of the "Dirty Divas" from Cincinatti (named USA Cycling 2006 MTB Club of the Year) as well as former Olympic rider Alexe Yueng! (Alexe rode in the Sidney Olympics for Hong Kong and has been gracious enough to help us out with the women's clinics.)

The Expo portion of the event is free and open to the public. This year we had demo bikes available from Trek (entire WSD Demo truck onsite), Cannondale, Giant, Rocky Mountain, Iron Horse, Yeti and GT. Free fitting sessions were offered along with several different lectures and even tire changing races!

Below is a link to the recap from this year's event:

http://www.hmba.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=80&Itemid=44

Our tentative date for next year's clinic/expo is Saturday June 7th. More info will be posted as the date gets close or you can also keep watch at www.hmba.org.

If you are interested or have any questions, please don't hesitate to contact me directly. Hopefully we will see some of you there next year!

Tania Hines 
([email protected])
www.hmba.org
http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/indiana_womens_mtb_group/


----------



## XC Chic (Jul 11, 2005)

Anyone know of any mtbing camps in the midwest... either in MT, MN, SD, WI...
Thanks!


----------

